# Sidi, Shimano, Louis Garneau, Lake....???



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry if this is a double post. But I'm looking into getting some new kickers this year. looking in to getting something different. I currently have some Shimano SH-M086L shoes, but the sole is coming apart afer a 1 1/2 of use. I have heard good and bad about all makes of shoes. So what would you recommend for some shoes.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I've experimented with quite a few over the years. In my experience they're all good, with subtle differences (and some not so subtle differences) that make them ideal for certain people. None of them flat out sucked, but I definitely found my preference. 

1) Garneaus fit wide in the toe box
2) Mavics fit narrow, but have a foot-hugging feel--super comfy, at least for me
3) Diadoras have super stiff soles that are great for racing, not so great for trail work days
4) Pearl Izumi seems to appeal more to novice and intermediate level riders
5) Shimano has offerings for just about anybody, but I've been disappointed with the stiffness of some of their soles. Perhaps the high end models are better.
6) SIDI fit narrow, but they've got ample support. I had a problem with my feet going numb after a few hours in the saddle with these shoes, but that could be a problem on my end, not with the shoes.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

This is just what I've noticed. In the end, we're all different, and we'll all have different preferences. Your best bet might be to visit a LBS to try some on.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I also made it less than 2 years on Shimano MO86's (size 46). I have Lake I/O SDL's that I wear 3+ seasons and they are awesome and holding up quite well. For winter or exceptionally wet conditions I wear Lake MX-140's. I have never tried anything Garneau.

I scored a pair of Sidi Dominator's (size 45) last year off eBay and would say they are top notch for durability and fit though definitely more expensive. My guess is I'll get 4+ years wear out of them if not more so if you can buy a pair at ~2x the cost of your Shimano's, it is still worth it.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Most of my lbs only carry certain brands. Sidi at one store, Bontrager and another, Shimano at one and select Mavick at another.


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

Sidi, I have ten seasons on my Dominator's , I also own these BlueSkyCycling.com - Sidi Sierra MTB Shoes I do not care for buckle retention straps as I find they easily damaged and expensive to replace.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I went to one of my lbs today to try on the Bontrager RXL. They didn't have any in stock so I tried on the RL Mountain shoes. My current shoe is size 11 so I tried a size 11. My toes where pushing at the end. So I tried on a 11.5 and they fit great!! Very comfortable and light weight. So tomorrow I will goto another lbs and try on the Sidi Dominator 5's. I want to buy local and all the lbs around here only have these shoes. Well they have others but out of the group I wanted to look at these are the only two in town. So it will be between the Bontrager RXL and the Sidi Dominator 5's. From what I have read they both are very compairable in style and and price, with the edge maybe to the RXL. They have the fit-tune heat-moldable inForm custom footbed. I hate choices:madman:


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Another brand to try are the Giro's. I have the gauges and they are fantastic. One hard race season on them and they still look new. They also have worn very well over the season. Stitching and buckles have held up nicely. Price point Is in the $200 range.


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry to jack your thread, but... I bought a pair of Lake MX 165's brand new from ebay for $35 + $10 shipping. They fit well but I have yet to get a chance to ride in them. Do you think that was a decent deal? Would you recommend them for that price? Thanks


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I tried on the Sidi Dominator 5's, and didn't like them. What I didn't like was the very little cusion onder your feed. Espescially under the ball of your foot, where the sclip attaaches. They felt like a hard plank compaired to the Bontrager RL and RXL.


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

A hard plank is good..but enough about my sex life:devil: ask a roadie about a stiff sole better pedaling efficiency I think


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sidis fit narrow especially near the toe. I have a pair, they need me to wear thinner socks than normal. I use a pair of Pearl Izumis Alpines that fit better but are less rigid.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

> A hard plank is good..but enough about my sex life ask a roadie about a stiff sole better pedaling efficiency I think


Oh I agree that they would be efficent but there is no comfort as in padding for the soul of the foot. Compaired to the Bontrager's that I tried on. The Sidi's fit very well don't get me wrong, but as soon as stood up in them my feet new that they wouldn't be comfy on long rides. The Bontrager's in my op have the same build quality and have the slight edge on the comfort level. Also the Bontragers have the heat-moldable inForm custom footbed which the Sidi's don't.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

You can't go wrong with the classic Sidis. Mine lasted 4 seasons. (I'm really tough on shoes) Some people use them for a decade or better.

That being said, I just got a pair of peral izumi x-alp elites and they are AWESOME! Much different show. Wouldn't recommend the with anything less then a candy type platform tho...

I live in UT, so having a shoe that is awesome ont he rock hike-a-bikes is a huge plus. I also ride mallets, so really the lack of stiffness isn't noticeable. They are also much warmer. No shoe covers needed this winter! Somehting to think about depending on what kind of riding you do and where you live.


----------



## Durockrolly (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a new pair of Louis Garneau and love them!


----------



## Joel RW (Nov 26, 2011)

I had some $170 Louis Garneau when I first started cleats, i don't know the model but the grip always caught the pedals before I could clip in and caused lots of trouble for me if I clipped out.

Comfy shoe though, they lasted 7 months of hard riding in all conditions.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

Durockrolly said:


> I have a new pair of Louis Garneau and love them!


What model do you have? I am eyeballing both the Montana and the Terra Grip. 
Very curious about fit.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

canonshooter said:


> Another brand to try are the Giro's. I have the gauges and they are fantastic. One hard race season on them and they still look new. They also have worn very well over the season. Stitching and buckles have held up nicely. Price point Is in the $200 range.


+1
I am not experienced in shoes however, I've been shopping around in my LBS's and ran into Giro's new Privateer. For my feet they're perfect. Read 2 professional reviews on them which were both very positive stating that for the $150 price they were a go to shoe with alot of the features of their highend shoes.
My 2 cents.


----------

